# CPC-A no experience: does adding more certificates help?



## mhaskins907 (Feb 2, 2022)

I passed the CPC exam in August 2021, I have 15 years of experience as a Biller and Claims Rep with my current company that is a hospital and physician practice but my company does not offer entry level coding even to existing employers, they want 4-6 years of experience. I’ve applied for every possible position to advance within my company but it seems like CPC-A doesn’t even get me a Billing/Collections Specialist or Analyst position. I’ve applied outside of my company to smaller doctors offices but have been met with a lot of rejections. 

Has anyone had any luck obtaining additional certificates with AAPC that have helped them get an entry level coding position 
Like CPMA or CPCO when you are still a CPC-A?


----------



## Coder4Ever123 (Feb 2, 2022)

I am having the same problem. I am having the hardest time in the world getting hired as a coder anywhere because I have the dreaded "A" behind my certification and I don't have experience as an actual coder. It's extremely discouraging. Coding is one of those jobs where experience is absolutely required but literally no one will give it to you.


----------



## csperoni (Feb 3, 2022)

I know it's not easy.  @mhaskins907 you are already doing what I recommend to people.  Unfortunately, your employer is (in my opinion) making a poor decision by not being willing to give existing employees with a proven track record an opportunity.  Other options include networking (local AAPC chapter is a good place).    
I'll say from a hiring manager perspective, if there's a particular position that absolutely requires experience, no amount of certifications will change that.  Even taking Practicode to remove the -A will not change that.  In my opinion, there are positions that do require experience, but there are also positions that don't if you are willing to provide a little extra training.  So for me, someone already in my organization, already familiar with the multiple computer systems, can start working/training on day 1 vs someone from outside awaiting references, drug screening, background check.  If it takes me an extra couple of days/weeks to help guide them with coding, I still wind up with a skilled employee quicker.  And I know that I personally helped shape them into what I am looking for.  Not every hiring manager has that perspective and if you have 100 people apply for a position, 85 of them with experience, it's very easy to put the 15 CPC-As in the reject pile without even glancing them over.  
If there is a position willing to hire CPC-A, with 15 years of related, relevant experience, you should stand out from the crowd.  
I would note - with 15 years of billing and claims experience, you would likely meet the requirements to have your -A removed.  You don't have to be coding per se, but appeals using CPT definitions, appeals for bundling, downcoding, etc. should all qualify.  
I also cannot overstate the importance of a good coverletter for your resume.  Explain why you are making the switch to coding.  Point out your very relevant experience.  You should have several different coverletters and resumes customized for different positions.


----------



## L4114B (Feb 6, 2022)

mhaskins907 said:


> I passed the CPC exam in August 2021, I have 15 years of experience as a Biller and Claims Rep with my current company that is a hospital and physician practice but my company does not offer entry level coding even to existing employers, they want 4-6 years of experience. I’ve applied for every possible position to advance within my company but it seems like CPC-A doesn’t even get me a Billing/Collections Specialist or Analyst position. I’ve applied outside of my company to smaller doctors offices but have been met with a lot of rejections.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck obtaining additional certificates with AAPC that have helped them get an entry level coding position
> Like CPMA or CPCO when you are still a CPC-A?


I am having a similar issue.  I work for a healthcare organization in a non coding/non billing position in the perioperative services department.  It is a hybrid/remote position with a lot of security so I have been trying to find a part time coding position but I am not having any success. I feel that a part time position would give me some experience. I have the CPC-A and CCS certificates but I am worried about leaving the security of my current job.  I have been looking for part time positions but they require 2-5 years of experience. I have not applied to any coding positions within my organization yet because we are not allowed to have a full time position and a part time position in the company.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Feb 7, 2022)

More certifications with no experience will only cost you money right now.  With each certification, you will need to earn more CEUs that can be quite costly.  Once you gain coding experience, then you may feel inclined to sit for a specialty exam.  I do suggest continuing to apply to other companies for any position available. Due to your billing experience, you're marketable for sure.  When you interview, ask about growth potential, and be upfront about your goal to obtain a coding position.  Your value as a biller is definitely increased by having a coding certification.  In my experience, very few billers are able to fully understand coding making you stand out.  Make sure your resume solid too. 

Good help is hard to find, so go out there and show your worth! Don't give up!


----------



## washburncherry@yahoo.com (Feb 20, 2022)

mhaskins907 said:


> I passed the CPC exam in August 2021, I have 15 years of experience as a Biller and Claims Rep with my current company that is a hospital and physician practice but my company does not offer entry level coding even to existing employers, they want 4-6 years of experience. I’ve applied for every possible position to advance within my company but it seems like CPC-A doesn’t even get me a Billing/Collections Specialist or Analyst position. I’ve applied outside of my company to smaller doctors offices but have been met with a lot of rejections.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck obtaining additional certificates with AAPC that have helped them get an entry level coding position
> Like CPMA or CPCO when you are still a CPC-A?


No won’t help you will just waste more money no be in the same position you are now. I strongly believe that AAPC should be forthcoming about this issue prior to having so many people pay so much money and fees for the stress and the constant let down when trying to find a job. It’s even worse now because people can’t afford not to work, or to work for free.


----------



## taylorking14 (Feb 20, 2022)

From my experience, I wasn’t even looked at for a coding position until I had my RHIT and CCS in addition to my CPC. I find a lot of value in my RHIT.


----------



## washburncherry@yahoo.com (Feb 20, 2022)

I do understand what people are saying in regards to responding to my comments, as well as other comments. The point is when individuals are interested in becoming a CPC, CPB, and so on AAPC should be more forthcoming with information of the courses, employment opportunities, experience requirements needed for employment, or what would be the best certification to have with the education and experience the individual already has. Now I feel as though becoming a CPC, CPB or other certifications that are being offered are pointless and a way for AAPC to gain money. I cannot speak for everyone but my experience with them so far is nothing to brag about. When help is needed in some ways I barely receive a response, if and when I do it is never helpful. They put you in these "Chapter's" for discussions, questions you may have, and to gain CEUs, except the chapter I was put in has no activity at all how does this help me? Yes I have inquired about it, and no response still. Makes one feel like they were falsely informed of the final outcome of these certification courses. Well looks like I will be doing some investigation, because this isn't right and I definitely know I am not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## Allisonjones7 (Feb 21, 2022)

I am in the same boat. I have applied to many, many positions, but have all of those either rejected or no response at all. It is very discouraging, and do not have the money to keep getting other certifications. I spent so much time working to get this one.  Everyone wants specialist and/or CPC with 2+ years experience, but nobody wants CPC-A, and no one will allow you a chance to get the experience. I do not know what else to do, and it is so frustrating and discouraging seeing all of these people on job searching websites have or start new positions.


----------



## sinman0531 (Feb 28, 2022)

mhaskins907 said:


> I passed the CPC exam in August 2021, I have 15 years of experience as a Biller and Claims Rep with my current company that is a hospital and physician practice but my company does not offer entry level coding even to existing employers, they want 4-6 years of experience. I’ve applied for every possible position to advance within my company but it seems like CPC-A doesn’t even get me a Billing/Collections Specialist or Analyst position. I’ve applied outside of my company to smaller doctors offices but have been met with a lot of rejections.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck obtaining additional certificates with AAPC that have helped them get an entry level coding position
> Like CPMA or CPCO when you are still a CPC-A?


What does your resume look like? IMO you have plenty of related/transferrable experience--myself I worked for TPA's for 10 years in similar positions before transitioning--but if your resume doesn't highlight that experience, and you are not confident, then of course employers won't hire you.

I would not recommend getting more certifications unless they are certifications that get you where you want to go. Maybe get a specialty certification (such as CEMC, CFPC, etc) but that would mostly be for you, as most providers have no idea what they mean.


----------

